# moonshine



## markqf1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Moonshine is a little different today than it used to be. Having come from a family that produced it , I never apprieciated the chemistry aspects of it until I joined this forum. Somehow, the moonshine of today (scrap pm)is still just chemistry. Water boils at one cetain temp. and alchohol at another. This does that and that does this. Gotta love it!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 9, 2008)

What do you use to precipitate the moonshine from your AR? I sure could use a shot!! lol :lol:


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Feb 10, 2008)

I would keep alcohol out of the equation! LOL! LOL! FDLOL!

Glynn


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 10, 2008)

I usually use reverse precipitation... with ice.


----------

